# Lübeck, The Queen of the Hanse



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice pics of this beautiful hansa city! It's close to Sweden but I have only been there one time.


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

a really nice and historic place.Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos! It's a stunning city!


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Ok...thanks again for your comments!

Here are some last pictures of Lübeck:

Crixifix of Bernt Notke inside the "Lübeck Cathedral":










Inside the "St. Mary's Church":


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)




----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Wonderful, herr doktor!
I have a question... I will be spending about 5 days in Hamburg in September. Lübeck can definitely be visited as a day trip from Hamburg, but do you think 1 day is enough to see at least the major sights?


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Thank you, aljuarez!
Yes I would say one day is enough for all major sights!
Wish you a good time in Germany! Hopefully the weather will be nice!


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Nice town!


----------



## JValjean (Oct 15, 2009)

Beautiful city. I`ve never been there but I know I`ve to go there once!


----------



## groentje (Apr 15, 2006)

Very clean, very neat, very... German? And I mean it in a good way. 
I love old cities.


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

awesome! this city is bigger and more beautiful than I thought.


----------



## sky-eye (Jan 2, 2003)

Nice city, i like it.


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

splendid. I always love those winding, narrow, cobble-stoned lanes. will appreciate to see more photos here.


----------

